# Help me fix the Friend Code Database



## Costello (Aug 22, 2009)

As you may or may not know we lost the friend code database during a server move.
However, we didn't really lose much.

We only lost the list of games. Which means your data is still here, we haven't lost any of the friend codes you entered, fortunately.
But because I'm not very knowledged when it comes to DS or Wii games, I'm gonna need your help here.

Below is a list of icons, for each icon I'd need you to tell me:
1) The exact game name as should appear in the list
2) The code format: XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX (4*3 digits) ? or XXXX-XXXX-XXXX (3*4 digits) ? other?
3) If there is a link to view details about a profile, please provide the URL using {code} where the code should be inserted.
Here's an example for the Xbox 360 gamercard: http://card.mygamercard.net/gelsig/{code}.png

Here is the list of icons.



Spoiler: List of icons










 Wii Console Code, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 





 Xbox 360 Gamertag





 Club House Games, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Mario Kart DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX













 Super Smash Bros. Brawl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Tetris DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Advance Wars: Days of Ruin, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Animal Crossing: Wild World, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Battalion Wars 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





























 Digimon World DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Digimon World Dawn/Dusk, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Final Fantasy III, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

















 Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (DS), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (Wii), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Mario vs. Donkey Kong: March of the Minis, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 MegaMan Star Force Dragon/Leo/Pegasus, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Metroid Prime Pinball, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX













 Pokemon Battle Revolution, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Sonic Rush Adventure, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Star Fox Command, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

















 Tony Hawk's American Sk8land, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Trauma Center: New Blood, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Worms: Open Warfare 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Space Invaders Extreme, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Picross DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Planet Puzzle League, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Jump! Ultimate Stars, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2008, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

































 Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - Ring of Fates, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Mario Kart Wii, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Ninja, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Saurian, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX











If you know any of these and wish to contribute, please reply to this topic using the post right below (my example post, read next post).


Thank you everyone, let's together get this database back on track!


----------



## Costello (Aug 22, 2009)

(Example post)






 Wii Console Code, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


----------



## greenwatch200 (Aug 22, 2009)

Spoiler: WARNING: GAME ICONS INSIDE









 Club House Games, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX (what's with the second identical icon?)






 Mario Kart DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Steam, (don't know the format).






 Playstation Network, (Isn't this just a name? Not sure.)






 Super Smash Bros. Brawl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Tetris DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Advance Wars: Days of Ruin, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Animal Crossing: Wild World, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Battalion Wars 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Endless Ocean, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (DS), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (Wii), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Mario vs. Donkey Kong: March of the Minis, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Metroid Prime Pinball, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Pokemon Battle Revolution, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX (Pokemon Platinum needs to be added as well)






 Sonic Rush Adventure, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Star Fox Command, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Tony Hawk's American Sk8land, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Trauma Center: New Blood, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Worms: Open Warfare 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Space Invaders Extreme, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Picross DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Planet Puzzle League, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Jump! Ultimate Stars, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Puyo Puyo! 15th Anniversary, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Mario Kart Wii, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Aug 22, 2009)

Digimon World DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Digimon World Dawn/Dusk, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 MegaMan Star Force Dragon/Leo/Pegasus, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2008, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - Ring of Fates, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX  






 MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Ninja, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Saurian, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Final Fantasy III, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
----------------------------------------------------






 Custom Robo Arena, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Final Fantasy Fables - Chocobo Tales, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Bomberman Land Touch!, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Naruto - Path of the Ninja, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Naruto Shippuden - Ninja Council 4, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Diddy Kong Racing DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Ultimate Mortal Kombat, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Panzer Tactics DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Bleach - The Blade of Fate, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Mystery Dungeon - Shiren the Wanderer, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Dungeon Explorer - Warrior of Ancients Arts, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Bleach - Dark Souls, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Age Of Empires - Mythologies, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX






 Tony Hawk's Proving Ground, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


----------



## Costello (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks guys, keep them coming, about 33 missing so far


----------



## GenesisX (Aug 23, 2009)

My Sims Racing, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





Bomberman Land touch! 2 XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





Call of Duty World at War(DS) XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
Edit(2) i can't find where you got your icons, but i used the one from g-online


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2009)

hm I can't see the icons, can you use the icons I've used in my post?
they contain a necessary code (in the image file name)


----------



## TwinBlades (Aug 23, 2009)

I would really love to help but I'm confused and dont want to do it wrong. Am I suppose to get a Icon of the game and put the name than the FC code signs ****? Also can I suggest some WiFi games (DS) or is there a strict rule on which games cause I dont remember doing this before :S.

Thanks


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 23, 2009)

Contact, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Mario Strikers Charged, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Tenchu: Dark Secret, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

When I return home I'll try to add more (in case it's not complete yet)


----------



## Parasite X (Aug 24, 2009)

I was woudering if these codes where right and if I can post regular games like the New SUPER MARIO BROS,DS XXXX-XXXX-XXXX and SUPER MARIO 64 DS XXXX-XXXX-XXXX POKEMON PEARL XXXX-XXXX-XXXX and METROID PRIME HUNTERS DS XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 24, 2009)

Gotta wonder, newer games'll be on this too, right?


----------



## artrite (Aug 24, 2009)

Love to help out but the icons i know seem to of all been done. I will do some uploading instead,

Happy Gaming


----------



## Ultratech87 (Aug 24, 2009)

Phantasy Star Zero, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 24, 2009)

Almost complete <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> 


Spoiler: List of icons




<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Wii Console Code, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Xbox 360 Gamertag
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/8.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Club House Games, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/9.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->42 All-time Classics, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->(Europe version of above)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/10.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Mario Kart DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/11.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://store.steampowered.com/" target="_blank">Steam</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/13.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Playstation Network
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/14.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Super Smash Bros. Brawl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/15.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Tetris DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/16.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Advance Wars: Days of Ruin, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/17.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Animal Crossing: Wild World, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/18.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Bleach - The Blade of Fate, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/19.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Battalion Wars 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/20.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/21.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Final Fantasy Fables - Chocobo Tales, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/23.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Contact, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/24.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Custom Robo Arena, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/25.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/26.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Diddy Kong Racing DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/27.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Digimon World DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/28.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Digimon World Dawn/Dusk, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/29.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/30.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->Endless Ocean, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/31.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Final Fantasy III, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/31.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro--><i>same as above?</i><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/34.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->Geometry Wars: Galaxies, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/35.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->Guitar hero - Legends of rock, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/36.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (DS), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/37.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (Wii), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/38.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Mario Strikers Charged, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/39.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Mario vs. Donkey Kong: March of the Minis, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/40.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro--><i>Call of duty?</i><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/41.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> MegaMan Star Force Dragon/Leo/Pegasus, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/42.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Metroid Prime <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->Hunters<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/44.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/45.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Panzer Tactics DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/46.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Pokemon Battle Revolution, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/47.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/48.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/49.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->Sonic Riders Zero Gravity, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/50.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Sonic Rush Adventure, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/51.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Star Fox Command, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/52.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Tenchu: Dark Secret, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/53.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/54.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Tony Hawk's Proving Ground, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 				
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/55.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Tony Hawk's American Sk8land, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/56.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Trauma Center: New Blood, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/57.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Ultimate Mortal Kombat, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/58.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Worms: Open Warfare 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/59.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/60.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Space Invaders Extreme, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/61.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Picross DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/62.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Bomberman Land Touch!, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/63.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Planet Puzzle League, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/64.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Jump! Ultimate Stars, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/65.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2008, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/66.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Dungeon Explorer - Warrior of Ancients Arts, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/67.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Bleach - Dark Souls, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/68.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Puyo Puyo! 15th Anniversary, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/69.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->Bomberman Story DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX (Japan only)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/70.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Naruto - Path of the Ninja, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/71.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Naruto Shippuden - Ninja Council 4, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/72.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--coloro:#0000ff--><span style="color:#0000ff"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/73.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - Ring of Fates, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/74.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Mario Kart Wii, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/75.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Ninja, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/76.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Saurian, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/77.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Phantasy Star Zero, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 				
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads/fc_icons/79.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Age Of Empires - Mythologies, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


I added the blue things myself, the rest is from the people above <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd *like* to be able to help, but first, I gotta know.  How do you get the icon for them?


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 24, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I'd *like* to be able to help, but first, I gotta know.  How do you get the icon for them?


Find a game that has Wifi and friend codes, then look it up in the G-Online


----------



## yankeesfan08311 (Aug 24, 2009)

FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Echoes of Time XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 






 Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 





 Suikoden Tierkreis XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Mega Man Star Force 3: Red Joker XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Treasure World XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


more to come


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 24, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What exactly is the "G-Online"?  Is there a link for it, even?  And yes, I googled it.  Didn't get results.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 24, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 24, 2009)

Ohhh, that.  Sorry, thought you meant a different site.


----------



## Costello (Aug 22, 2009)

As you may or may not know we lost the friend code database during a server move.
However, we didn't really lose much.

We only lost the list of games. Which means your data is still here, we haven't lost any of the friend codes you entered, fortunately.
But because I'm not very knowledged when it comes to DS or Wii games, I'm gonna need your help here.

Below is a list of icons, for each icon I'd need you to tell me:
1) The exact game name as should appear in the list
2) The code format: XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX (4*3 digits) ? or XXXX-XXXX-XXXX (3*4 digits) ? other?
3) If there is a link to view details about a profile, please provide the URL using {code} where the code should be inserted.
Here's an example for the Xbox 360 gamercard: http://card.mygamercard.net/gelsig/{code}.png

Here is the list of icons.



Spoiler: List of icons










 Wii Console Code, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX 





 Xbox 360 Gamertag





 Club House Games, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Mario Kart DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX













 Super Smash Bros. Brawl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Tetris DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Advance Wars: Days of Ruin, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Animal Crossing: Wild World, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Battalion Wars 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





























 Digimon World DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Digimon World Dawn/Dusk, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Final Fantasy III, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

















 Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (DS), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (Wii), XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Mario vs. Donkey Kong: March of the Minis, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 MegaMan Star Force Dragon/Leo/Pegasus, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Metroid Prime Pinball, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX













 Pokemon Battle Revolution, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Sonic Rush Adventure, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Star Fox Command, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

















 Tony Hawk's American Sk8land, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Trauma Center: New Blood, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Worms: Open Warfare 2, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Space Invaders Extreme, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Picross DS, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX









 Planet Puzzle League, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Jump! Ultimate Stars, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2008, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

































 Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - Ring of Fates, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Mario Kart Wii, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Ninja, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 MegaMan Star Force 2 - Zerker X Saurian, XXXX-XXXX-XXXX











If you know any of these and wish to contribute, please reply to this topic using the post right below (my example post, read next post).


Thank you everyone, let's together get this database back on track!


----------



## antonkan (Aug 24, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G-Online mean you can search the database of the games. Here you go.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 24, 2009)

Megaman Starforce 3 - Black Ace XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Pokemon Platinum XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Stardust Accelerator: World Championship 2009 XXXX-XXXX-XXXX





 LostMagic XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

I'll post more once I fix my glasses...


----------



## dice (Aug 25, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm perhaps either name should be changed for consistency sake


----------



## greenwatch200 (Sep 13, 2009)

@tj_cool - Thanks for the corrections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am dumb.

Hey Costello, can you fix/add the names of database games? When will new online games be added to the list?


----------

